# Java 1.6 preview 9



## Ouaibou (7 Avril 2008)

*Bonsoir,*

Pour diverses raisons j'ai besoin d'utiliser la version 1.6 pour développer un petit programme de simulation en JAVA sous Mac Os X.

La version 1.6 de JAVA n'étant pas encore disponible, j'ai vu en cherchant sur _google_ qu'il existait en s'identifiant sur la partie _Developer_ du site Apple une preview datant de février dernier. Je l'ai donc téléchargé et installé.

Cette version ne remplaçant pas la version 1.5, j'aurais voulu savoir ou est installée cette pré-version de JAVA afin de pouvoir modifier ma variable d'environnement _PATH_ en conséquence.

Quelqu'un saurait il m'indiquer le chemin à ajouter ?
Cela ne risque t-il pas de provoquer un conflit avec la version 1.5 déjà installée ?

Et pour finir de vous embêter, par défaut _Eclipse_ utilise la 1.5. Pour indiquer la 1.6 je dois dire les packages par défaut à charger : quels sont ils ?

Merci.

Cordialement,

Ouaibou


----------



## kone (7 Avril 2008)

Tu trouveras une bonne partie des réponses à tes question dans les release notes sur le site d'Apple (ADC).
Par ailleurs, l'installation et l'utilisation des DP obligent à se soumettre à une obligation de confidentialité assez drastique.


----------



## Ouaibou (7 Avril 2008)

kone a dit:


> Tu trouveras une bonne partie des réponses à tes question dans les release notes sur le site d'Apple (ADC).



Effectivement, merci bien


----------

